# Murder in Milford



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

*Murder in Milford: 29-year-old shot to death in his Main Street home*

On Monday, January 29, 2007 at 11:12 P.M., officers of the Milford Police Department responded to a 911 emergency call indicating that a fight involving a firearm was occurring at 20 Main Street in the Town of Milford.

http://www.milforddailynews.com/homepage/8998968939404853247


----------

